# [SOLVED a lo bruto] DirectFB y VIDEO_CARDS

## VanFanel

Hola a todos!

Estoy intentando preparar un sistema con framebuffer acelerado sobre DirecFB , corriendo sobre una Radeon 9250. El caso es que no se me compilan los drivers de esta tarjeta para DirectFB aunque especifique mi chipset en /etc/make.cong o en la linea de comandos del emerge:

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" emerge dev-libs/DirectFB 

Calculating dependencies... done! 

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests 

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-libs/DirectFB-1.2.6 

* DirectFB-1.2.6.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  ... [ ok ] 

* checking ebuild checksums  ... [ ok ] 

* checking auxfile checksums  ... [ ok ] 

* checking miscfile checksums  ... [ ok ] 

* All video drivers will be built since you did not specify 

* via the VIDEO_CARDS variable what video card you use. 

* DirectFB supports: ati128 cle266 cyber5k i810 i830 mach64 matrox neomagic none nsc nvidia radeon savage sis315 tdfx unichrome all none 

* All input drivers will be built since you did not specify 

* via the INPUT_DEVICES variable which input drivers to use. 

* DirectFB supports: dbox2remote elo-input gunze h3600_ts joystick keyboard dreamboxremote linuxinput lirc mutouch none permount ps2mouse serialmouse sonypijogdial wm97xx all none 

>>> Unpacking source... 

>>> Unpacking DirectFB-1.2.6.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/DirectFB-1.2.6/work 

De hecho, DirectFB ni siquiera compila un solo driver, y no tengo directorio /usr/lib/directfb-1.2.0/gfxdrivers.

Alguien me puede echar un amano? por qué se queja DirectFB de que no tengo variable VIDEO_CARDS si en realidad está bien clarita??

Gracias!Last edited by VanFanel on Mon Oct 27, 2008 1:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Eternal_Sin

Prueba a mirar en

```
http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/ati-faq.xml
```

Si instalas los drivers te recomiendo que sean los libres, tienen mucho soporte en cualquier distribución, cubren las necesidades mínimas como la aceleración 3D para compiz y son fáciles de modificar. Si quieres los propietarios puedes descargarlos desde la web de AMD/ATI pero recuerda tener las flags de USE (las correspondientes) bien activas xDD

----------

## VanFanel

eeehhm...gracias, pero no tiene nada que ver con los drivers DRI libres esos que mencionas. Esos drivers son los DRI para X, y yo hablo de los drivers propios de DirectFB.

Te agradezco la respuesta, pero...es mezclar churras con merinas, con todos mis respetos.

----------

## AnimAlf

¿Cargaste el driver del kernel?

```
CONFIG_FB_RADEON=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_BACKLIGHT=y
```

```
quiet video=radeonfb:1024x768-32 at 100
```

```
0 ATI Radeon 4153
```

----------

## Stolz

 *VanFanel wrote:*   

> por qué se queja DirectFB de que no tengo variable VIDEO_CARDS si en realidad está bien clarita??

 

Esa es la cuestión. He tratado de reproducir el fallo con la misma versión y no he tenido problema. Tal vez deberías abrir un bug en Bugzilla o ver si ya existe alguno. Por cierto, supongo que poner /etc/make.cong en vez de /etc/make.conf ha sido un fallo al escribir  :Wink: 

----------

## VanFanel

Gracias por vuestras respuestas, chicos. 

Si, claro que cargué el driver del kernel. No es cosa del driver del framebuffer, ni del driver DRI, ni nada de eso...Son los drivers de DirectFB los que no compila porque no le da la gana. Nada que ver con ningunos otros drivers del sistema.

commodore ~ # cat /proc/fb

0 ATI Radeon 5962

Respecto a los argumentos de grub, estoy en PowerPC: mi gestor de arranque es Yaboot (que parece el nombre de una criatura de Lovecraft: yaboot, yaboot, knouuugh!!  :Very Happy: ). La arquitectura no tiene nada que ver: en X86 pasa lo mismo, tengo una máquina X86 con una gráfica INtel y  kernel 2.6.27 y pasa igual de la variable VIDEO_CARDS="i810".

Efectivamente, en /etc/make.conf (lo de cong fue una confusión, estaría epensando en el congo, yo qué sé!) es donde tengo VIDEO_CARDS="radeon".

Stolz, con la misma versión te refieres a la 1.2.6 de DirectFB?? Has probado a ejecutar el dfbinfo? Qué información te da, por favor?? 

Gracias!

----------

## Stolz

 *VanFanel wrote:*   

> Stolz, con la misma versión te refieres a la 1.2.6 de DirectFB?? Has probado a ejecutar el dfbinfo? Qué información te da, por favor?? 

 

Sí, he instalado dev-libs/DirectFB-1.2.6 solo para probar si en mi ordenador también ignoraba la variable VIDEO_CARDS, pero tanto si la pongo en /etc/make.conf como en línea de comandos me funciona. La salida de dfbinfo es:

```

   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~| DirectFB 1.2.6 |~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

        (c) 2001-2008  The world wide DirectFB Open Source Community

        (c) 2000-2004  Convergence (integrated media) GmbH

      ----------------------------------------------------------------

(*) DirectFB/Core: Single Application Core. (2008-10-27 11:14)

(*) Direct/Memcpy: Using Generic 64bit memcpy()

(!) System/DevMem: Please supply 'video-phys = 0xXXXXXXXX' and 'video-length = XXXX' options!

(!) DirectFB/Core: Could not initialize 'system_core' core!

    --> Invalid argument!

(#) DirectFBError [DirectFBCreate() failed]: Invalid argument!

```

 No uso DirectFB, así es que supongo que la salida es normal, me deben faltar unas cuantas cosas por configurar.

con VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa vga" me ha instalado estos archivos

```

# equery files DirectFB | grep -v "/share/"

/usr

/usr/bin

/usr/bin/dfbdump

/usr/bin/dfbfx

/usr/bin/dfbg

/usr/bin/dfbinfo

/usr/bin/dfbinput

/usr/bin/dfbinspector

/usr/bin/dfblayer

/usr/bin/dfbmaster

/usr/bin/dfbpenmount

/usr/bin/dfbscreen

/usr/bin/directfb-config

/usr/bin/directfb-csource

/usr/bin/mkdfiff

/usr/bin/mkdgiff

/usr/include

/usr/include/directfb

/usr/include/directfb-internal

/usr/include/directfb-internal/core

/usr/include/directfb-internal/core/clipboard.h

/usr/include/directfb-internal/core/colorhash.h

/usr/include/directfb-internal/core/core.h

/usr/include/directfb-internal/core/core_parts.h

/usr/include/directfb-internal/core/core_system.h

/usr/include/directfb-internal/core/coredefs.h

/usr/include/directfb-internal/core/coretypes.h

/usr/include/directfb-internal/core/fonts.h

/usr/include/directfb-internal/core/gfxcard.h

/usr/include/directfb-internal/core/graphics_driver.h

/usr/include/directfb-internal/core/input.h

/usr/include/directfb-internal/core/input_driver.h

/usr/include/directfb-internal/core/layer_context.h

/usr/include/directfb-internal/core/layer_control.h

/usr/include/directfb-internal/core/layer_region.h

/usr/include/directfb-internal/core/layers.h

/usr/include/directfb-internal/core/layers_internal.h

/usr/include/directfb-internal/core/palette.h

/usr/include/directfb-internal/core/screen.h

/usr/include/directfb-internal/core/screens.h

/usr/include/directfb-internal/core/screens_internal.h

/usr/include/directfb-internal/core/state.h

/usr/include/directfb-internal/core/surface.h

/usr/include/directfb-internal/core/surface_buffer.h

/usr/include/directfb-internal/core/surface_pool.h

/usr/include/directfb-internal/core/system.h

/usr/include/directfb-internal/core/windows.h

/usr/include/directfb-internal/core/windows_internal.h

/usr/include/directfb-internal/core/windowstack.h

/usr/include/directfb-internal/core/wm.h

/usr/include/directfb-internal/core/wm_module.h

/usr/include/directfb-internal/devmem

/usr/include/directfb-internal/devmem/devmem.h

/usr/include/directfb-internal/devmem/surfacemanager.h

/usr/include/directfb-internal/display

/usr/include/directfb-internal/display/idirectfbdisplaylayer.h

/usr/include/directfb-internal/display/idirectfbpalette.h

/usr/include/directfb-internal/display/idirectfbscreen.h

/usr/include/directfb-internal/display/idirectfbsurface.h

/usr/include/directfb-internal/display/idirectfbsurface_layer.h

/usr/include/directfb-internal/display/idirectfbsurface_window.h

/usr/include/directfb-internal/gfx

/usr/include/directfb-internal/gfx/clip.h

/usr/include/directfb-internal/gfx/convert.h

/usr/include/directfb-internal/gfx/generic

/usr/include/directfb-internal/gfx/generic/generic.h

/usr/include/directfb-internal/gfx/util.h

/usr/include/directfb-internal/idirectfb.h

/usr/include/directfb-internal/input

/usr/include/directfb-internal/input/idirectfbinputbuffer.h

/usr/include/directfb-internal/input/idirectfbinputdevice.h

/usr/include/directfb-internal/media

/usr/include/directfb-internal/media/idirectfbdatabuffer.h

/usr/include/directfb-internal/media/idirectfbfont.h

/usr/include/directfb-internal/media/idirectfbimageprovider.h

/usr/include/directfb-internal/media/idirectfbvideoprovider.h

/usr/include/directfb-internal/misc

/usr/include/directfb-internal/misc/conf.h

/usr/include/directfb-internal/misc/gfx_util.h

/usr/include/directfb-internal/misc/util.h

/usr/include/directfb-internal/windows

/usr/include/directfb-internal/windows/idirectfbwindow.h

/usr/include/directfb/dfb_types.h

/usr/include/directfb/dfiff.h

/usr/include/directfb/dgiff.h

/usr/include/directfb/direct

/usr/include/directfb/direct/build.h

/usr/include/directfb/direct/clock.h

/usr/include/directfb/direct/conf.h

/usr/include/directfb/direct/debug.h

/usr/include/directfb/direct/direct.h

/usr/include/directfb/direct/hash.h

/usr/include/directfb/direct/interface.h

/usr/include/directfb/direct/interface_implementation.h

/usr/include/directfb/direct/list.h

/usr/include/directfb/direct/log.h

/usr/include/directfb/direct/mem.h

/usr/include/directfb/direct/memcpy.h

/usr/include/directfb/direct/messages.h

/usr/include/directfb/direct/modules.h

/usr/include/directfb/direct/serial.h

/usr/include/directfb/direct/signals.h

/usr/include/directfb/direct/stream.h

/usr/include/directfb/direct/system.h

/usr/include/directfb/direct/thread.h

/usr/include/directfb/direct/trace.h

/usr/include/directfb/direct/tree.h

/usr/include/directfb/direct/types.h

/usr/include/directfb/direct/utf8.h

/usr/include/directfb/direct/util.h

/usr/include/directfb/directfb.h

/usr/include/directfb/directfb_keyboard.h

/usr/include/directfb/directfb_keynames.h

/usr/include/directfb/directfb_strings.h

/usr/include/directfb/directfb_util.h

/usr/include/directfb/directfb_version.h

/usr/include/directfb/directfbgl.h

/usr/include/directfb/fusion

/usr/include/directfb/fusion/arena.h

/usr/include/directfb/fusion/build.h

/usr/include/directfb/fusion/call.h

/usr/include/directfb/fusion/conf.h

/usr/include/directfb/fusion/fusion.h

/usr/include/directfb/fusion/fusion_internal.h

/usr/include/directfb/fusion/hash.h

/usr/include/directfb/fusion/lock.h

/usr/include/directfb/fusion/object.h

/usr/include/directfb/fusion/property.h

/usr/include/directfb/fusion/protocol.h

/usr/include/directfb/fusion/reactor.h

/usr/include/directfb/fusion/ref.h

/usr/include/directfb/fusion/shm

/usr/include/directfb/fusion/shm/pool.h

/usr/include/directfb/fusion/shm/shm.h

/usr/include/directfb/fusion/shm/shm_internal.h

/usr/include/directfb/fusion/shmalloc.h

/usr/include/directfb/fusion/types.h

/usr/include/directfb/fusion/vector.h

/usr/lib64

/usr/lib64/directfb-1.2-0

/usr/lib64/directfb-1.2-0/gfxdrivers

/usr/lib64/directfb-1.2-0/gfxdrivers/libdirectfb_nvidia.a

/usr/lib64/directfb-1.2-0/gfxdrivers/libdirectfb_nvidia.la

/usr/lib64/directfb-1.2-0/gfxdrivers/libdirectfb_nvidia.o

/usr/lib64/directfb-1.2-0/gfxdrivers/libdirectfb_nvidia.so

/usr/lib64/directfb-1.2-0/inputdrivers

/usr/lib64/directfb-1.2-0/inputdrivers/libdirectfb_keyboard.a

/usr/lib64/directfb-1.2-0/inputdrivers/libdirectfb_keyboard.la

/usr/lib64/directfb-1.2-0/inputdrivers/libdirectfb_keyboard.o

/usr/lib64/directfb-1.2-0/inputdrivers/libdirectfb_keyboard.so

/usr/lib64/directfb-1.2-0/interfaces

/usr/lib64/directfb-1.2-0/interfaces/IDirectFBFont

/usr/lib64/directfb-1.2-0/interfaces/IDirectFBFont/libidirectfbfont_default.a

/usr/lib64/directfb-1.2-0/interfaces/IDirectFBFont/libidirectfbfont_default.la

/usr/lib64/directfb-1.2-0/interfaces/IDirectFBFont/libidirectfbfont_default.o

/usr/lib64/directfb-1.2-0/interfaces/IDirectFBFont/libidirectfbfont_default.so

/usr/lib64/directfb-1.2-0/interfaces/IDirectFBFont/libidirectfbfont_dgiff.a

/usr/lib64/directfb-1.2-0/interfaces/IDirectFBFont/libidirectfbfont_dgiff.la

/usr/lib64/directfb-1.2-0/interfaces/IDirectFBFont/libidirectfbfont_dgiff.o

/usr/lib64/directfb-1.2-0/interfaces/IDirectFBFont/libidirectfbfont_dgiff.so

/usr/lib64/directfb-1.2-0/interfaces/IDirectFBFont/libidirectfbfont_ft2.a

/usr/lib64/directfb-1.2-0/interfaces/IDirectFBFont/libidirectfbfont_ft2.la

/usr/lib64/directfb-1.2-0/interfaces/IDirectFBFont/libidirectfbfont_ft2.o

/usr/lib64/directfb-1.2-0/interfaces/IDirectFBFont/libidirectfbfont_ft2.so

/usr/lib64/directfb-1.2-0/interfaces/IDirectFBImageProvider

/usr/lib64/directfb-1.2-0/interfaces/IDirectFBImageProvider/libidirectfbimageprovider_dfiff.a

/usr/lib64/directfb-1.2-0/interfaces/IDirectFBImageProvider/libidirectfbimageprovider_dfiff.la

/usr/lib64/directfb-1.2-0/interfaces/IDirectFBImageProvider/libidirectfbimageprovider_dfiff.o

/usr/lib64/directfb-1.2-0/interfaces/IDirectFBImageProvider/libidirectfbimageprovider_dfiff.so

/usr/lib64/directfb-1.2-0/interfaces/IDirectFBImageProvider/libidirectfbimageprovider_gif.a

/usr/lib64/directfb-1.2-0/interfaces/IDirectFBImageProvider/libidirectfbimageprovider_gif.la

/usr/lib64/directfb-1.2-0/interfaces/IDirectFBImageProvider/libidirectfbimageprovider_gif.o

/usr/lib64/directfb-1.2-0/interfaces/IDirectFBImageProvider/libidirectfbimageprovider_gif.so

/usr/lib64/directfb-1.2-0/interfaces/IDirectFBImageProvider/libidirectfbimageprovider_jpeg.a

/usr/lib64/directfb-1.2-0/interfaces/IDirectFBImageProvider/libidirectfbimageprovider_jpeg.la

/usr/lib64/directfb-1.2-0/interfaces/IDirectFBImageProvider/libidirectfbimageprovider_jpeg.o

/usr/lib64/directfb-1.2-0/interfaces/IDirectFBImageProvider/libidirectfbimageprovider_jpeg.so

/usr/lib64/directfb-1.2-0/interfaces/IDirectFBImageProvider/libidirectfbimageprovider_png.a

/usr/lib64/directfb-1.2-0/interfaces/IDirectFBImageProvider/libidirectfbimageprovider_png.la

/usr/lib64/directfb-1.2-0/interfaces/IDirectFBImageProvider/libidirectfbimageprovider_png.o

/usr/lib64/directfb-1.2-0/interfaces/IDirectFBImageProvider/libidirectfbimageprovider_png.so

/usr/lib64/directfb-1.2-0/interfaces/IDirectFBVideoProvider

/usr/lib64/directfb-1.2-0/interfaces/IDirectFBVideoProvider/libidirectfbvideoprovider_gif.a

/usr/lib64/directfb-1.2-0/interfaces/IDirectFBVideoProvider/libidirectfbvideoprovider_gif.la

/usr/lib64/directfb-1.2-0/interfaces/IDirectFBVideoProvider/libidirectfbvideoprovider_gif.o

/usr/lib64/directfb-1.2-0/interfaces/IDirectFBVideoProvider/libidirectfbvideoprovider_gif.so

/usr/lib64/directfb-1.2-0/systems

/usr/lib64/directfb-1.2-0/systems/libdirectfb_devmem.a

/usr/lib64/directfb-1.2-0/systems/libdirectfb_devmem.la

/usr/lib64/directfb-1.2-0/systems/libdirectfb_devmem.o

/usr/lib64/directfb-1.2-0/systems/libdirectfb_devmem.so

/usr/lib64/directfb-1.2-0/systems/libdirectfb_x11.a

/usr/lib64/directfb-1.2-0/systems/libdirectfb_x11.la

/usr/lib64/directfb-1.2-0/systems/libdirectfb_x11.o

/usr/lib64/directfb-1.2-0/systems/libdirectfb_x11.so

/usr/lib64/directfb-1.2-0/wm

/usr/lib64/directfb-1.2-0/wm/libdirectfbwm_default.a

/usr/lib64/directfb-1.2-0/wm/libdirectfbwm_default.la

/usr/lib64/directfb-1.2-0/wm/libdirectfbwm_default.o

/usr/lib64/directfb-1.2-0/wm/libdirectfbwm_default.so

/usr/lib64/libdirect-1.2.so.0

/usr/lib64/libdirect-1.2.so.0.6.0

/usr/lib64/libdirect.a

/usr/lib64/libdirect.la

/usr/lib64/libdirect.so

/usr/lib64/libdirectfb-1.2.so.0

/usr/lib64/libdirectfb-1.2.so.0.6.0

/usr/lib64/libdirectfb.a

/usr/lib64/libdirectfb.la

/usr/lib64/libdirectfb.so

/usr/lib64/libfusion-1.2.so.0

/usr/lib64/libfusion-1.2.so.0.6.0

/usr/lib64/libfusion.a

/usr/lib64/libfusion.la

/usr/lib64/libfusion.so

/usr/lib64/pkgconfig

/usr/lib64/pkgconfig/direct.pc

/usr/lib64/pkgconfig/directfb-internal.pc

/usr/lib64/pkgconfig/directfb.pc

/usr/lib64/pkgconfig/fusion.pc
```

No se como va diretfb así es que no puedo orientarte más que eso. No se si es un fallo del ebuild o un fallo de otra parte del sistema. El código del ebuild parece bastante sencillo y claro:

```
pkg_setup() {

        if [[ -z ${VIDEO_CARDS} ]] ; then

                ewarn "All video drivers will be built since you did not specify"

                ewarn "via the VIDEO_CARDS variable what video card you use."

                ewarn "DirectFB supports: ${IUSE_VIDEO_CARDS} all none"

                echo

        fi

...
```

No se por qué emerge tiene problemas para interpretar VIDEO_CARDS

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## VanFanel

Gracias, Stolz. Voy a seguir con ello gracias a la info que me has aportado: realmente me resulta muy muy últil ver que a alguien le funciona DirectFB. Efectivamente yo no sé qué le pasa a emerge con la variable VIDEO_CARDS, como dices el ebuild es muy claro y debería tirar...

Por cierto, DirectFB proporciona unas funciones muy majas para programar escribiendo directamente en el framebuffer de las tarjetas de vídeo...es como programar un Amiga o un ST! Alguien ha hecho algo en plan demoscene con estas liberías? A mí me ponen palote...

----------

## AnimAlf

Bajo SDL hay varios códigos. SDL puede trabajar con el frameBuffer y las funciones son muy amigables :))

http://www.libsdl.org/demos.php

¿Y cómo se sabe si se instaló el driver radeon? creí que lo tenía, pero ahora, no se nada. Funciona, pero no se.

```
   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~| DirectFB 1.2.6 |~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

        (c) 2001-2008  The world wide DirectFB Open Source Community

        (c) 2000-2004  Convergence (integrated media) GmbH

      ----------------------------------------------------------------

(*) DirectFB/Core: Multi Application Core. (2008-10-27 03:09) 

(*) Direct/Memcpy: Using Generic 64bit memcpy()

(*) Fusion/Init: Builtin Implementation is still experimental! Crash/Deadlocks might occur!

(*) Fusion/SHM: Using MADV_REMOVE (2.6.26.0 >= 2.6.19.2)

(*) Direct/Thread: Started 'Fusion Dispatch' (-1) [MESSAGING OTHER/OTHER 0/0] <8388608>...

(*) Direct/Thread: Started 'VT Switcher' (-1) [CRITICAL OTHER/OTHER 0/0] <8388608>...

(*) Direct/Thread: Started 'Keyboard Input' (7421) [INPUT OTHER/OTHER 0/0] <8388608>...

(*) DirectFB/Input: Keyboard 0.9 (directfb.org)

(!) [ 7389:    1.802] --> Caught signal 11 (sent by the kernel) <--

(!) DirectFB/core/vt: Unable to disallocate VT!

    --> Device or resource busy

(!) Direct/Thread: Canceling 'Fusion Dispatch' (7390)!

Abortado
```

----------

## VanFanel

Cojonudo! Ya funciona! Probablemente me he cargado el portage más allá de todo pronóstico, pero si puedo programar sobre el framebuffer, por mí como si fornica con un equino!

commodore DirectFB-1.2.6 # ./configure --disable-mmx --disable-x11 --disable-network --disable-sse --disable-osx --disable-jpeg --disable-gif --disable-freetype --with-gfxdrivers=radeon --with-inputdrivers=keyboard --disable-video4linux --disable-sysfs

luego make && make install y a cascarla!

commodore DirectFB-1.2.6 # dfbinfo                                                                                                                                                                             ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~| DirectFB 1.2.6 |~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~                                     (c) 2001-2008  The world wide DirectFB Open Source Community

        (c) 2000-2004  Convergence (integrated media) GmbH

      ----------------------------------------------------------------

(*) DirectFB/Core: Single Application Core. (2008-10-27 13:01) 

(*) Direct/Memcpy: Using ppcasm_memcpy()

(*) Direct/Thread: Started 'VT Switcher' (-1) [CRITICAL OTHER/OTHER 0/0] <838860                      8>...

(*) Direct/Thread: Started 'Keyboard Input' (-1) [INPUT OTHER/OTHER 0/0] <838860                      8>...

(*) DirectFB/Input: Keyboard 0.9 (directfb.org)

(*) DirectFB/Graphics: ATI Radeon 9200 (5962) 1.2 (Claudio Ciccani)

(*) DirectFB/Core/WM: Default 0.3 (directfb.org)

(*) FBDev/Surface: Allocated 640x480 8 bit LUT8 buffer (index 0) at offset 0 and                       pitch 1280.

(*) FBDev/Mode: Setting 640x480 LUT8

(*) FBDev/Mode: Switched to 640x480 (virtual 640x960) at 8 bit (LUT8), pitch 640

(*) FBDev/Surface: Allocated 640x480 8 bit LUT8 buffer (index 1) at offset 30720                      0 and pitch 640.

Screen (00) FBDev Primary Screen            (primary screen)

   Caps: VSYNC POWER_MANAGEMENT 

     Layer (00) FBDev Primary Layer             (primary layer)

        Type:    GRAPHICS 

        Caps:    SURFACE ALPHACHANNEL BRIGHTNESS CONTRAST SATURATION 

     Layer (01) Radeon CRTC1's Overlay        

        Type:    GRAPHICS VIDEO STILL_PICTCaps:    SURFACE OPACITY SCREEN_LOCATION DEINTERLACING DST_COLORKEY BRIG                      HTNESS CONTRAST HUE SATURATION LEVELS SCREEN_POSITION SCREEN_SIZE 

Screen (01) Radeon CRTC2                  

   Caps: VSYNC POWER_MANAGEMENT 

     Layer (02) Radeon CRTC2's Underlay       

        Type:    GRAPHICS 

        Caps:    SURFACE ALPHACHANNEL BRIGHTNESS CONTRAST SATURATION 

     Layer (03) Radeon CRTC2's Overlay        

        Type:    GRAPHICS VIDEO STILL_PICTURE 

        Caps:    SURFACE OPACITY SCREEN_LOCATION DEINTERLACING DST_COLORKEY BRIG                      HTNESS CONTRAST HUE SATURATION LEVELS SCREEN_POSITION SCREEN_SIZE 

Input (00) Keyboard                        (primary keyboard)

   Type: KEYBOARD 

   Caps: KEYS 

   Min. Keycode: 0

   Max. Keycode: 127

toooma moreno!! Ahora a ver las demos que tienen los de DirectFB.org en la página... Y a empaparme del código y a darle caña a la programación CON ACCESO DIRECTO AL HARDWARE...¡Linux mola casi tanto como Amiga OS estos días!

Os preguntareis por qué deshabilitdo tanta movida de juegos de instrucciones: que si MMX, que si SSE... Bueno, es que los PPC no tienen esas cosas, sólo AltiveC, que no lo usa ni el gato  :Very Happy: 

----------

## VanFanel

Animalf, te peta por algo del kernel tio. Qué kernel usas? Por lo que veo sí que tienes un /dev/fb y parece correcto.

Prueba a compilar las DirectFB dehabilitando FUSION SOUND y el otro FUSION (el mçodulo de multitarea, mira a ver si lo tienes emergido: a mi con eso me daba otros errores)

----------

## AnimAlf

Voy a ver. Quiero probar las demos :))

En este tema, puedes visitar LosersJuegos, aunque trata sobre SDL, existen definiciones genéricas para rutas, colisiones, gravedad ...

Saludos

----------

## VanFanel

Las demos son realmente impresionantes: df_fire, por ejemplo, muestra un efecto fuego tipiquísimo, pero CON VSYNC PERFECTA (estoy harto de la gente que dice "ah! barrido, bah, yo eso no lo noto": yo les recomiendo adquirir un cerebro nuevo). 

Spacedream mola un montón también: otras no me tiran porque he compilado las DirectFB sin los image providers de marras..bah, png debería ser suficiente para todo!

mplayer corre perfecto, con VSYNC también. Acabo de ver un cacho de Pulp Fiction sin cargar las X, a la resolución nativa del video  :Very Happy: 

Oye, muchas gracias por la página de losersjuegos, tienen cosas majas y seguramente me inscriba a la lista de correo!

Por cierto, SDL puede correr SOBRE DifrectFB, con lo que puedes ejecutar todo lo de SDL desde el framebuffer sin cargar las putas X que pesan como una vaca (sí, sí..con los procesadores nuevos..blah blah blah...probad en un PowerPC a 1.4 GHZ, copón, ya vereis si pesan). Voy a ver si me compilo el emulador de Amiga para el DirectFB  :Very Happy: 

----------

## AnimAlf

 *VanFanel wrote:*   

> Por cierto, SDL puede correr SOBRE DifrectFB, con lo que puedes ejecutar todo lo de SDL desde el framebuffer sin cargar las putas X

 

Tengo unos pendientes con ello   :Evil or Very Mad: SDL con DirectFB para usuario (pend.)

[HOWTO] FrameBuffer con Decorado - sources >= 2.6.23 (pend.)Lo aparqué porqué no encontraba info (que en mi caso es lo mismo que no saber traducirla X'D)

Voy a ver si puedo resolverlo ... de momento esto sigue compilando. Tengo problemas con dev-libs/linux-fusion, pero creo que de hoy no pasa  :Very Happy: 

----------

## VanFanel

mantenme informado por aquí. Lo de DirectFB en general me interesa. ¿Te parece buena idea un hilo oficial sobre DirectFB? Hay muy muy poca info, y en castellano menos...

----------

